# White Slime



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am currently 7 days into my fishless cycle. I received some suction cups in the mail today and decided to put them on my air hoses to secure everything. When I opened the lid I noticed a white slime around the power cord of my water heater. It doesn't go the whole way up the cord, only about 1 cm (if that) up from where the power cord connects to the heater. Also, I was mixing up the gravel a bit while I was arranging the cords and noticed a few small white flakes floating around that came up from the gravel. Not sure if this is normal or if there could be something going on but I decided I'd ask the experts! Let me know what you guys think. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

This happens frequently when cycling tanks. This is mostly a bacterial film. Some fish like plecos love to gobble it up after the tank has cycled. Never had any problems with it and didn't actively remove it.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sebastian said:


> This happens frequently when cycling tanks. This is mostly a bacterial film. Some fish like plecos love to gobble it up after the tank has cycled. Never had any problems with it and didn't actively remove it.


That's what I figured, just wanted to make sure. Thanks


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

yeah i always just keep it in there. My guppies actually find it and eat it lol


----------

